

The Quietest (Powerful) Computer In The World - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/02/19/worlds-quietest-pc/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Alternatively, do what we do for our customers and put the machines in another
room and run long cables or kvm to your monitor(s), keyboard(s) and tracking
device(s).

